# Where is this car located on the California Zephyr?



## JermyZP (Mar 21, 2021)

I have made reservations for the California Zephyr on January and was put in car 530. I thought during the winter season it would only be 531 and 532? I want to know if this would be the transition car or the car next to the dining car?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 21, 2021)

JermyZP said:


> I have made reservations for the California Zephyr on January and was put in car 530. I thought during the winter season it would only be 531 and 532? I want to know if this would be the transition car or the car next to the dining car?


I think it's the last car. Transition car would be 540. Plus you would know if it was the transition car because the room # would be higher than 15.


----------



## Maglev (Mar 21, 2021)

The 530 sleeper is closest to the diner. Transition cars usually have an xx40 number.


----------



## JermyZP (Mar 21, 2021)

Thank you and my room number is 2, so I will not be in a transition car


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Mar 21, 2021)

Prior to this COVID, The California Zephyr sleepers started with x31 and up with x31 being closest to the dining car. CZ did not have a x30 car. Sometime in the past year after I last traveled in early March 2020, the Zephyr started using the x30 car and it is now the closest car to the dining car. Room 002 is in middle of the car upstairs across from the sleeper attendant's room 001. Excellent location since its is not over the "trucks" or wheels.


----------



## Cal (Mar 21, 2021)

So, I'm on the Chief pretty soon and I'm in the 430 car, I'll be closest to the diner?


----------



## OBS (Mar 21, 2021)

Cal said:


> So, I'm on the Chief pretty soon and I'm in the 430 car, I'll be closest to the diner?


Yes


----------



## Cal (Mar 21, 2021)

OBS said:


> Yes


Darn, was hoping to be at the front.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Mar 21, 2021)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Excellent location since its is not over the "trucks" or wheels.


 
I much prefer being towards the end of the car- way less hallway noise although with no coffee setup now maybe it’s not too bad.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Mar 23, 2021)

A couple years ago I was forced to roomette 010 on the Zephyr. My head at night has never been "beaten" as much from the combination of being over the trucks and the rough Nebraska tracks. Plus you also have the door between cars opening and closing constantly with people passing through. NO THANK YOU. Give me the middle of the car anytime.


----------



## zephyr17 (Mar 26, 2021)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> A couple years ago I was forced to roomette 010 on the Zephyr. My head at night has never been "beaten" as much from the combination of being over the trucks and the rough Nebraska tracks. Plus you also have the door between cars opening and closing constantly with people passing through. NO THANK YOU. Give me the middle of the car anytime.


Me, too.

I always call for reservations because I am picky about roomette location. My preference, top to bottom:
1. Upstairs, middle of the car. I know a lot of people do not like 2, right next to coffee station (assuming it returns). I love 2. Fav is 3 or 4, though.
2. Upstairs 5-8
3. 9/10
4. Downstairs (11-14)
5. Transdorm.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 26, 2021)

zephyr17 said:


> Me, too.
> 
> I always call for reservations because I am picky about roomette location. My preference, top to bottom:
> 1. Upstairs, middle of the car. I know a lot of people do not like 2, right next to coffee station (assuming it returns). I love 2. Fav is 3 or 4, though.
> ...


I'd put #4 last & move #5 to #3 and #3 to #4, ( I don't care for Downstairs on Superliners)


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Mar 26, 2021)

zephyr17 said:


> Me, too.
> 
> I always call for reservations because I am picky about roomette location. My preference, top to bottom:
> 1. Upstairs, middle of the car. I know a lot of people do not like 2, right next to coffee station (assuming it returns). I love 2. Fav is 3 or 4, though.
> ...



I was confirmed and ticketed for Roomette 003 but the SCA said when she made the room ready the upper bed support broke and they decided it was unsafe and the car I was in was fully booked and the next and only other car was full except for Room 010 or downstairs in Room 014 so I chose 010 since no other option was available. All the phone calls to reservations in that situation would have never done anything. BTW I do always make my reservations several months in advance and by phone the Amtrak Guest Rewards phone.


----------



## Irelandvegas65 (Mar 27, 2021)

Amazing knowledge of cars and locations, so as a newbie I will jump in and ask about what/where I have been booked for this October.

Empire builder CHI to SEA bedroom A and B Car 0730

Coast Starlight SEA to Emeryville Bedroom C and D Car 1130

California Zephyr to Glenwood bedroom A and C car 0630

California Zephyr Glenwood to CHI Bedroom C and D car 0630

Thanks for the tips tricks and advice, this site is great! 
two travelers , both first timers, learning from this forum has been great


----------



## jiml (Mar 27, 2021)

Irelandvegas65 said:


> Amazing knowledge of cars and locations, so as a newbie I will jump in and ask about what/where I have been booked for this October.
> 
> Empire builder CHI to SEA bedroom A and B Car 0730
> 
> ...


Nice trip and you'll have lots of space for two people! If your intention is to combine your rooms to form a suite though, those room combinations won't work. Starting from the left is Bedroom A.


----------



## PVD (Mar 27, 2021)

I believe the movable partition to create a 2 room suite is B-C or D-E... there are some great diagrams (like the classic Craig Mashburn set) that show floor plans on line as well as you tube videos that show actual rooms.


----------



## PVD (Mar 27, 2021)

Note that the above diagram shows the "upstairs" toilet, and there are additional toilets and a shower downstairs. Since you have bedrooms, they will have a combo toilet shower space in the room. With 2 rooms, some people like to use one for each, so one stays dry...if the space will be used for both, strongly recommend removing the TP or making sure the holder is covered... get a couple of extra towels they will come in handy.


----------



## Rasputin (Mar 27, 2021)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> A couple years ago I was forced to roomette 010 on the Zephyr. My head at night has never been "beaten" as much from the combination of being over the trucks and the rough Nebraska tracks. Plus you also have the door between cars opening and closing constantly with people passing through. NO THANK YOU. Give me the middle of the car anytime.


We were in 10 a few years ago on the Southwest Chief. It wasn't our first choice but it was the last low bucket room available so we took it. I recall being apprehensive that it might be noisy due to its placement at the end of the car but it was fine. We did not notice any extra noise and we slept well. I don't prefer 10 but I wouldn't hesitate to take it again if the price was right.


----------



## Irelandvegas65 (Mar 28, 2021)

Great tips everybody !
WE didn't plan to connect the rooms into one but we might on the leg where its possible. My sister and I just looked this trip early this year, so those connection combinations were already taken. With travel set to make a big comeback this year, I suspect the trains and about everything Weill be very full, so I am just glad we have our rooms set to go! Do the Car numbers I posted indicate what position in the consist they are in my previous post?


----------



## Cal (Mar 28, 2021)

Irelandvegas65 said:


> Great tips everybody !
> WE didn't plan to connect the rooms into one but we might on the leg where its possible. My sister and I just looked this trip early this year, so those connection combinations were already taken. With travel set to make a big comeback this year, I suspect the trains and about everything Weill be very full, so I am just glad we have our rooms set to go! Do the Car numbers I posted indicate what position in the consist they are in my previous post?


Yes they do, you’re cars should be the sleepers closest to the diner in the front


----------



## PVD (Mar 28, 2021)

If you decide to combine them, it may be possible to have the rooms changed for you by an agent if the correct combo is available...the key word is "*modify*" not cancel and rebook, so no additional charge is involved. If the space is available it is something that not all agents seem to know how to do, either call back and get another agent or ask for a supervisor to assist. You do not want to cancel and rebook you want to modify, you should not be charged.....obviously the sooner the better since space sells and flipping into an empty room avoids having to try and move another party, which can open up a can of worms itself.


----------



## Keith1951 (Jun 29, 2021)

JermyZP said:


> I have made reservations for the California Zephyr on January and was put in car 530. I thought during the winter season it would only be 531 and 532? I want to know if this would be the transition car or the car next to the dining car?


I have been riding Amtrak since 2015 and just now found this forum. It seems everybody on here is an expert. A lot of thigs I dont know what you are talking about. I will be in car 531, room D in April 2022. Will I be the last car...or...next to the dining room? And, what is a transition car? Thank you. I see I can get a lot of info here.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jun 29, 2021)

In normal practice, which the CZ is now apparently following although it didn't follow for it years, 531 is one car away from the diner, with 530 between you and the diner. The sleepers should run forward of the diner in normal Superliner practice, so 531 should be between the transdorm and 530. In other words, the third car back from the engines.

The transition car, or transition/dormitory (often called the "transdorm") is a crew dormitory car that also gives access to the single level dining car, as the forward end door is at the lower level, allowing crew access to the baggage car. It is all roomettes on the upper level. They often open 5 roomettes on the rear end for revenue sale to passengers. They are standard Superliner II roomettes.


----------



## Way2Kewl (Jun 30, 2021)

Are there any recent Zephyr riders in the last week that noted the Sleeper car #'s and positions to the diner?
Zepyhr is still running 2 Sleepers up front daily, and they have traditionally been Diner, 31 and 32.

Many of us have been booked on 30 (mine coming up this weekend) but I've not seen any added cars to date on the GBB cam. I'm still trying to reconcile where/when this 30 is going to show up or if they started to use 30 and 31 regularly rather than 31 and 32.

I suppose if no one knows for sure then I can validate this weekend.
I'm fairly sure there will not be a car full of 30's left behind on the platform as the train drives off.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jun 30, 2021)

I will be boarding 6 on 7/2/21. I am in the 630 car. Rms11-12. One fir me, one for Rosalyn. I will walk the train and give an update on the car numbers and their positions in the consist.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jun 30, 2021)

Just got the call. No car 630 on 7/2. Train is sold out. Sucks to be you.


----------



## Cal (Jun 30, 2021)

Steve4031 said:


> Just got the call. No car 630 on 7/2. Train is sold out. Sucks to be you.


So you won't be able to get a sleeper?


----------



## Steve4031 (Jun 30, 2021)

I reaccommodated for 7/4 in 17/18 640 car.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jun 30, 2021)

They would only discount the cost of the two roomettes for 250. I canceled all future reservations with Amtrak. I’m done with them.


----------



## OBS (Jun 30, 2021)

Steve4031 said:


> They would only discount the cost of the two roomettes for 250. I canceled all future reservations with Amtrak. I’m done with them.


Am I understanding that they wanted more money from you after they screwed up? That is outrageous! 

After you get home and relax a bit, I would fire off a letter/phone call because that is awful!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 30, 2021)

Steve4031 said:


> Just got the call. No car 630 on 7/2. Train is sold out. Sucks to be you.


Amtrak seems to be following the SP's Infamous "Run 'em off " Plan from the 60s with Crap like this!


----------



## Steve4031 (Jun 30, 2021)

I got frustrated with whole thing. I have canceled my reservation. And all future reservations on Amtrak.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jun 30, 2021)

OBS said:


> Am I understanding that they wanted more money from you after they screwed up? That is outrageous!
> 
> After you get home and relax a bit, I would fire off a letter/phone call because that is awful!



They did not increase the price. I was attempting to get compensation for two extra hotel nights in Bay Area. I know Amtrak can get low, distressed traveler rates. I believe they could have done something if they wanted to. Instead they offered to reduce the fare for both roomettes for a total of 250. The attitude of the agent pissed me off so I canceled the whole thing. 

I booked 2 nights at the hgi emy for 160 a night so 250 doesn’t even compensate fir that. Never mind meals, etc. 

I will not be writing letters or doing anything else.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jun 30, 2021)

I cooled off and rebooked. I have had a miserable end to the school year. A long train ride will heal the wounds. I’m still angry at Amtrak. An extra 2 days in Bay Area are a plus.


----------



## Cal (Jun 30, 2021)

Steve4031 said:


> I cooled off and rebooked. I have had a miserable end to the school year. A long train ride will heal the wounds. I’m still angry at Amtrak. An extra 2 days in Bay Area are a plus.


Please tell me you didn't have to pay those extremely high buckets!


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 1, 2021)

Steve4031 said:


> I cooled off and rebooked. I have had a miserable end to the school year. A long train ride will heal the wounds. I’m still angry at Amtrak. An extra 2 days in Bay Area are a plus.


You have every right to be, it's an epic f up to sell space in a car that is not running.

Amtrak had done a lot of incompetent things, but this really outshines anything I've ever heard or seen and I've been riding it since 5/1/71.


----------



## JontyMort (Jul 1, 2021)

Reading this with interest, as it may explain why they keep sending me updated confirmations for #5 in early October. When I booked - last November - we got 532, room 003. Then I got an amendment to 530, room 007, and finally this spring it went back to 532, 003.
The other thing they’re good at “updating” is the Thruway detail, so if the bus stop moves 20 feet you get an amendment that’s impossible to discern.
Is Car 532 the last in the consist? I’m assuming P42s, baggage, transdorm, coach, SSL, diner, 531, 532. Correct?


----------



## Cal (Jul 1, 2021)

JontyMort said:


> Reading this with interest, as it may explain why they keep sending me updated confirmations for #5 in early October. When I booked - last November - we got 532, room 003. Then I got an amendment to 530, room 007, and finally this spring it went back to 532, 003.
> The other thing they’re good at “updating” is the Thruway detail, so if the bus stop moves 20 feet you get an amendment that’s impossible to discern.
> Is Car 532 the last in the consist? I’m assuming P42s, baggage, transdorm, coach, SSL, diner, 531, 532. Correct?


AFAIK, sleepers are in the front and that 532 is the forwardmost sleeper.


----------



## JontyMort (Jul 1, 2021)

Cal said:


> AFAIK, sleepers are in the front and that 532 is the forwardmost sleeper.


Immediately behind the baggage and transdorm?


----------



## Skimmy (Jul 1, 2021)

Way2Kewl said:


> Are there any recent Zephyr riders in the last week that noted the Sleeper car #'s and positions to the diner?
> Zepyhr is still running 2 Sleepers up front daily, and they have traditionally been Diner, 31 and 32.
> 
> Many of us have been booked on 30 (mine coming up this weekend) but I've not seen any added cars to date on the GBB cam. I'm still trying to reconcile where/when this 30 is going to show up or if they started to use 30 and 31 regularly rather than 31 and 32.
> ...


Not sure if i'm understanding the question or not, but we travel the Zephyr; car 531 July 15/16.


----------



## jis (Jul 1, 2021)

In my experience over the last 20 or so years, Amtrak travel like any other travel has a "crap shoot" element to it. The probability of such seems to have increased over time. In any case one has to have a plan B and be ready to bail to air or something else when push comes to shove. I have had to bail less than half a dozen times over the last 20 or so years, but in each case I did have a plan B to fall back on.

But this business about booking people onto non-existent cars and then not taking care of them is actually LCC quality nonsense. This is the reason that a "Rail Riders' Bill of Rights" is necessary. Amtrak has become the sole arbiter of these things and has very little checks and balances and appeal process that is not extremely onerous. That needs to change. This is the sort of thing that gives me pause in endorsing immense increase in funding for Amtrak with no service level conditions attached. Amtrak like any other good bureaucracy has a tendency to self perpetuate with little regard for its customers, unless someone regularly holds their feet to fire.


----------



## daybeers (Jul 18, 2021)

@CourtneyB posted the following on their profile. I don't think many members use that, so I'm sorry it was missed before your trip!


> Excited to be taking my first ever train trip on Monday, from Chicago to Denver on the California Zephyr. I'm a little confused by the room numbers, and I'm pretty sure I got a "bad one"going both ways, as I booked last minute. Does anyone have experience with train 5 car 540 Room 17, or train 6 car640 room 21? Thanks in advance y'all!



Anyway, hey there! Welcome to AU! I hope your trip went well! If you have any other questions on room locations, post it here or just create your own thread if you have others. Here is a link to useful (unofficial) car diagrams. Room numbers on usual Superliner sleeper cars only go up to 15 with the rest being bedrooms, so you were in the Transition Sleeper car, the first passenger car after the baggage car and engines. It's called the transition sleeper because it allows the crew (who sleep in that car) to access the baggage car, which is only single level, while the train is moving. The Superliners are bilevels and only have passageways between the cars on the upper level. I've never traveled in one, but some like it because there's less foot traffic. The whistle can be loud at night, though, so it may be worth calling Amtrak and getting them to "modify" your reservation to be in a different car if you still have yet to travel back on #6.


----------

